# New scraper bar shipped from Toro different



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

I posted earlier that my brand new Toro QZE 821 snowthrower had a bad scraper bar directly from the factory. 

I emailed Toro & Toro sent me a new one and it arrived today. So I decided to change it out.

I removed the old scraper bar and compared it with a new scraper bar.

The original scraper bar that came on my 821 directly from the factory has a metal body with a plastic scraper. it also has white plastic bushings.

The new scraper bar that they sent me has a plastic body with a plastic scraper. I tried putting the white bushings from the original scraper onto the replacement scraper, No go. The white plastic bushings were too big and would not fit on the new scraper so I did not install the white bushings

Also the new scraper is a little wider than the original scraper.

The new scraper fit just like the old scraper, the springs attached easily.

I put the brightest flashlight I have behind the new scraper and you can see a little bit of light underneath it, but nothing compared to the original scraper where there was a lot of light. 

So the straightness of the new scraper is much better than the original scraper.

I wonder if toro sent me old stock, Since the new one that came on the 821 had the metal body with the white plastic bushings and the one they sent me was completely plastic.

I looked in the cardboard box that the scraper bar came in & there was no paperwork, There was no packing list either, so I don’t know what part number they sent me.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Maybe I should get a Toro 821, of course my 721 is not going anywhere. 4 is a nice number.....


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Just looked and the online Toro store is out of stock. Geeezeee it's not even winter yet!!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That original first scarper bar will wear in nicely regardless …  …. Now you have 2


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Zavie said:


> Just looked and the online Toro store is out of stock. Geeezeee it's not even winter yet!!


Yes, I’ve noticed a lot of places are already out of stock. 

I sold my QZE 721 to buy this one.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

steeve725 said:


> Yes, I’ve noticed a lot of places are already out of stock.
> 
> I sold my QZE 721 to buy this one.


So how do you like the new one?


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

[QUOTE
I sold my QZE 721 to buy this one.[/quote]

So how do you like the new one?[/QUOTE]

There are a few reasons why I chose to get the 821 and sell the 721. 

What I like is the exposed engine, if I want to change the spark plug I don’t need to take off the entire housing to get to the spark plug. I like the idea of the larger fuel tank. Also the fuel tank on the 821 make it easy to siphon the fuel out at the end of the season, where as on the 721 the fuel tank was odd shaped which made siphoning the fuel out harder. Of course I normally run my fuel out at the end of the season, but if there is too much fuel left in the tank siphoning it is much easier. Of course the 821 has a larger engine, 252cc compared to 212cc. As for clearing snow in northern Colorado, I never had an issue with clearing snow with the 721. I used it in storms where I had 12 inches of snow in and the 721 did fine, the 821 is going to be just that much better.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The parts list doesn't show the plastic portion of the metal scraper as being a separate replaceable part. So now your paying $25 for a part to replace a $15 item. I thought maybe the metal scraper would ensure the edge stays flat, guess not! I'm anxious to see what part your local dealer gets for you.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Grunt said:


> The parts list doesn't show the plastic portion of the metal scraper as being a separate replaceable part. So now your paying $25 for a part to replace a $15 item. I thought maybe the metal scraper would ensure the edge stays flat, guess not! I'm anxious to see what part your local dealer gets for you.


No I guess the metal doesn’t ensure that the scraper edge stays flat.

I don’t understand the two different scrapers, they’re completely different, the metal has what looks like wings on the end of it where as the plastic is straight, and like I said the new fully plastic one is a littler wider. 

I told my local dealer not to hurry, he’s pretty busy, and my schedule doesn’t really lineup with his. He said he’ll bring the new scraper bar by this week, I told him that was fine as were not expecting any snow. He doesn’t know that Toro sent me a new.

I’m also anxious to see if my local dealer brings me the metal framed scraper bar or the plastic framed scraper bar.

Mean while when I get some time in my schedule, I’m going to apply some heat to the scraper bar I removed that was warped and see if I can straighten it a little bit, so I could use it as a spare in the future.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

After doing a little looking I saw my email from Toro and they said they were going to send scraper bar part number Toro 139-3536 scraper bar. 

Part number 139-3536 is identical to the one I removed. 

Here is the part Toro should have sent.

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...zr4r-IGZQ,prmr:1,pid:9273321410388340413,cs:1

Toro didn’t send me the correct one, I don’t know what part number they sent but it’s not the same. 

I contacted Toro by email and sent them pictures, I’ll see what they say in there reply.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

could be a new design. the bushing is built into the new one since it is completely plastic. having a bushing between 2 metal parts is pretty common but not needed on the other one.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

crazzywolfie said:


> could be a new design. the bushing is built into the new one since it is completely plastic. having a bushing between 2 metal parts is pretty common but not needed on the other one.


No.

I just received a reply from Toro. They stated to me that 139–3536 scraper bar is out of stock and not expect to be back in stock until the middle of November.

Toro stated that when the new scraper bar 139–3536 that I originally removed is back in stock they’ll go ahead and ship that one to me.

They said the scraper bar that I received is compatible, and they shipped me that scraper bar so I could replace it in case it snows between now and the time I receive 139-3536.

So far really good customer service from Toro, I’ll see if they in fact do send me the other scraper bar when it’s back in stock.


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

<<steeve725>>.. FYI: Last night I took a (very) quick glance at the scraper bar that came on the 821 I bought a couple months ago. I believe it to be the same metal reinforced plastic type that came factory stock on your 821. Mine is straight, not bent or curved, and lays flat on the ground.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

melson said:


> <<steeve725>>.. FYI: Last night I took a (very) quick glance at the scraper bar that came on the 821 I bought a couple months ago. I believe it to be the same metal reinforced plastic type that came factory stock on your 821. Mine is straight, not bent or curved, and lays flat on the ground.


Yea that would of been nice if my original one was straight and laid flat

In the 2 pictures below look how the light shines under it with a flashlight behind it before I changed it. Also just regular daylight.

Then look at the other 2 pictures of the other scraper bar Toro sent me, hardly any light from the flashlight and hardly any daylight. 

You can see the issue I was having with that bad scraper. A lot of blow back from the snow.


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes,Steeve725, my FYI comment was more of a for-what-it's-worth, meaning that maybe you had some unfortunate bad luck , but not a defective design, per se'.
Off-topic, I'm anxious to give the 821 a snow workout, see how she'll do.


----------



## rccrfan1 (Nov 15, 2019)

My new 721 QZE also has the arched scraper bar.


----------



## rccrfan1 (Nov 15, 2019)

*721 QZE has bent scraper bar too*

I ran across this post. I got my new 721 QZE today and the same light is shining under mine. SBD is looking at the pictures I sent them and are likely sending me a new scraper.My rubber paddles are hitting the metal scraper body because the scraper looks pushed outwards.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Today I got my new scraper from my local dealer. It’s the correct part. It is part number 139-3536. It's metal with a plastic edge.

Then I get an email from Toro saying they are no longer going to be sending me a new scraper bar after telling me they sent me a compatible scraper bar (all plastic) until part number 139-3536 was back in Stock. 

Part number 139-3536, the one that came on my Toro QZE 821 is an all metal scraper with the plastic edge

Toro now claims that's the one they sent me and they closed or my order.

I emailed them back with a picture of the one they sent me next to the one I removed from my qze 821.

I called Toro customer service and spoke with them. They again stated they sent me the correct part, 139-3536. And my order & case has been closed. I reiterated that I didn't receive the correct part and to look at the email I sent them with the pictures.

I'm disappointed in the service I've received from Toro. 

Maybe I just didn't spend enough on my new machine.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Pretty sad Toro. How much could sending the correct part cost them? I'm glad you posted all this because I was going to go over and possibly get an 821 to be buddies with my 721 and have a shootout between the two. Now I think I'll wait for all the fallout from the new model to be sorted out and decide next year.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Zavie said:


> Pretty sad Toro. How much could sending the correct part cost them?


Yes, I competently agree.

It's the principal. Being told one thing by Toro, then another, then another and now being told what I was told about having the correct part when it's not, just doesn't sit right.

If I had another Snow blower I'd consider returning this one just because of the run around and customer service from Toro.

But I'm not, my local dealer has been good.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

steeve725 said:


> Today I got my new scraper from my local dealer. It’s the correct part. It is part number 139-3536. It's metal with a plastic edge.
> 
> Then I get an email from Toro saying they are no longer going to be sending me a new scraper bar after telling me they sent me a compatible scraper bar (all plastic) until part number 139-3536 was back in Stock.
> 
> ...


wish my issue was only a scraper bar not a whole auger.impeller housing, $1800.00 from sbd no help from them , 
for a heads up!! sbd files the warranty registration the day you buy the machine , i found out from a dealer checking the warranty,that there was 2 registrations made and mine was canceled


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

87powershiftx2 said:


> steeve725 said:
> 
> 
> > Today I got my new scraper from my local dealer. It’s the correct part. It is part number 139-3536. It's metal with a plastic edge.
> ...


Wow!! That's unbelievable 

Going through SBD I determined I was not going to do. They simply place the order for you they buy it from Toro and ship it to your house. At least that’s what Toro told me, if I was going to buy online I would’ve bought through Torodealer.com so I know it was going to come directly from Touro to my house.


----------

